# Please send good thoughts



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please send good thoughts to a dear friend of mine. Today she lost her third Golden this year. I can't even begin to imagine the pain...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh that's so sad. Good thoughts on their way.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nor can I imagine the pain. Sending healing thoughts to her aching heart.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending a cyber hug and healing thoughts for your friend.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs to your friend. We've all been there.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I wish that I didn't know the pain of two, but three is so hard. Are they all close in age? Cancer? Sending prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to your friend, so very sad.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

My thoughts are with your friend. So very sad


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

Your Friend is in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless her-losing three dogs in one year, that is SO AWFUL!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sad, sending good thoughts to her


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for your friend. Just a thought to triple what I felt not long ago is truly unbearable.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hugs to your friend...

Losing one is hard enough....can't imagine 3.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your friend. It is so hard to lose our best friends. What a tragedy to lose three in one year. My thoughts and prayers are with your friend.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My prayers are for her. It is a very heartbreaking loss she is going through. May she have some wonderful memories to help heal her broken heart.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

That is horrible. I can not even imagine the pain she must be feeling.

I am sure they are on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge- Together again.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sending prayers to your friend losing 2 in a year close is bad but 3 my heart goes out to her.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep your friend in my prayers. We lost two last year and it is still hard I can't imagine 3. Give her HUGS from NJ!


----------



## PouncySilver (Jul 16, 2012)

And I thought one was unbearable....I'm sending all my good and kind thoughts your friends way.


----------

